# F4 upgrade?



## CABuonomo (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is a question that someone here might be able to help me out with. I currently ride a 2007 Felt F4, I am a cat 4/5 (looking to jump up) and ride about 5000-6000 miles a year. I have upgraded some components over the last year, and am extremely happy with my bike. What I am wondering is, would an upgrade to say an F2 or even an F1 be that noticable a difference for me, is it something that I should be looking into doing, or is the F4 more than enough, how much of a performance difference would you say that there is? Thanks for the input....


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

I sat on a new F2 on Saturday . The bike will work a lot better
than the F4 ( New Dura-Ace ect) but it's $4999 ( it is hot looking too) .
The AR4 is about a pound lighter than the F4, it is a faster
frame ( ?? not many have ridden one yet) and it's $3799 .
You need to make a decision on an AR4 soon though.  Once Felt
sells out of a frame there won't be another production run until
next year.
http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog/road/ar-series/09-ar4.aspx



Oh...I sat on an AR4 too....very high "Cool Factor" too


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

What benefit, or difference, are you hoping to recieve from an "upgrade"? (and by upgrade I'm assuming you are talking about purchasing an entirely new bike) Specifically, is it the frame itself or componentry that you are hoping to recieve a benefit from? 

I ask because (without doing much research) I don't believe there is any difference in frame geometry between the models and only very minimal weight difference between the frames (if any). 

That being said if it's componenty your worried about I would suggest you continue to upgrade your current ride if the frame fits well and you like how it rides, and save some cash in the process. Spend around $2500 and you could have some of the best componentry on the market and then sell your low end leftovers to cut your losses.


----------



## CABuonomo (Jul 18, 2007)

*F4*

Actually, my question about upgrading was mostly about the frame itself. My current F4 is outfitted with all Ultegra and Dura-ace so I am fine with that. I just was wondering if I would notice a difference in performance with only a new frame or if it's not worth the cost, and just think about another felt in the future.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CABuonomo said:


> Actually, my question about upgrading was mostly about the frame itself. My current F4 is outfitted with all Ultegra and Dura-ace so I am fine with that. I just was wondering if I would notice a difference in performance with only a new frame or if it's not worth the cost, and just think about another felt in the future.


IMO negligible performance increase and definitely not worth the cost. You might drop a little weight and gain a bit in stiffness, but at a relatively high cost. You don't mention your current wheelset, but drop 200 g's there and you've got an equivalent (if not a little more) performance gain - for lots less $$.

Keep the F4, it's a nice frameset. :thumbsup:


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm about to buy an F4. Found a 2008 for cheap that I'll likely get. Otherwise, I'll get a 2009. Love the ride. I'm gonna put a good set of wheels on it after awhile, and I expect to get alot of performance out of it. Don't see any reason to go F2 or F1 even if I did have the money. Thought about the F3 for the SRAM RED, but I'm sticking with Shimano for now. 

What wheels do you have on your 2007? Curious what yours weighs with your current setup. F4 with Ultegra SL or DA and good wheels should be about 17 lbs. Not bad for the money.

Doug


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Doug,

Funny, I just got my new bike scale and weighed my 2008 Felt F4 (56cm). 

17.08 lbs. w/Ultegra SL pedals, Ultegra SL brake calipers, Easton EC90 Aero handlebar (46cm), Specialized Phenom Saddle (130), Easton EA90 SL Wheelset w/Conti 4000s tires, and Serfas carbon cage. 

I'm wondering if I can get her down to 15 lbs....


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow. I just got my 2009 F4, but haven't weighed it yet. The store had it at 17.75 stock though.

Doug


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I can get her down to 15 lbs. by using Dura-Ace 7900, Zero G brakes, and HED Ardennes wheels. I'll post pics if I succeed.

Congrats on your new bike - it's a GREAT bike!


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like it, though I've barely been on it yet. Chose it after lots of test rides though...f4, ar4, cervelos etc. How do like those Easton wheels? Wheels are next on my list. The Eastons are hard to pass up for what you pay for them. Are they durable though? I'll try and post pics too. The production model looks a little different than the pics online. Looks great, rides great.

Doug


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

The Eastons are very durable, fast and relatively light. Easton makes a lighter wheel, the SLX, but I'm a bigger guy and wanted a stiffer wheel. The hubs are very smooth. They're also a great value. 

That said, my dream wheels are HED Ardennes. THOSE are SWEET.


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

I was going through the exact same thing recently. I decided to upgrade my group to Dura-Ace 7900 ($1635 from eBay) and get new wheels (HED Ardennes). End result is I have top of the line components on a very, very good frame. 14.9 lbs. complete w/pedals. I figure I can always get a stiffer, lighter frame next year and then have a professional-level complete bike w/absolutely no compromises.

If you're looking at a new frame for performance benefits, I'd bet you wouldn't notice that much of a difference, besides the temporary psychological boost of having a new frame. Unfortunately, you can only buy so much free speed. I have to keep reminding myself that it's the ENGINE that counts!


----------

